# UTI - Prescribed Cefalexin 500mg x3 times daily - is this safe in pregnancy?



## zbw2010 (May 15, 2011)

Hi 

I am 6 weeks 2 days pregnant and have been suffering from bad sickness. Today I have been diagnosed with low blood pressure and a UTI with cloudy / bloody urine with high levels of protein and leukocytes but no glucose or keytones.

I have been advised that if my sickness continues that I may have to be admitted to hospital for fluids -  The Dr has prescribed me Cefalexin 500mg x3 daily but I am concerned for my baby - are these safe to take?

Thanks Zoe x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Cefalexin's summary of product characteristics says no evidence of malformations, but assess the risk versus benefits in pregnant women, as with all drugs. Generally these medications appear to be safe.
UTIs can be a cause of miscarriage and with the weakened immune system and pressure on the urinary tract with the pregnant womb UTIs can be quite nasty if left untreated.
I would say the doctor has probably weighed up the risk versus the benefits and has decided to treat you.


----------

